# Sticky  How to teach your dog "Paw" and "High Five"



## Johita

Below are a couple of videos that I think provide some good guidance on trainign your pup to give it's paw and then eventually high five. It showcases the fact that your pup will think it through and try to achieve the result you are asking of him/her. I thought I would share them since I often get asked how I taught Aolani to do both.

Paw:




 

High Five:


----------



## Maglily

these are pretty neat, I'm going to look for some for other tricks too.


----------



## Katkoota

Cute neat videos, Edith  

I find Crystal to be the cuttest among my two when "hi-fiving" while Snowy does it in a cuter way when hand shaking :wub:


----------



## Katkoota

Maglily said:


> I'm going to look for some for other tricks too.


You sure will find plenty "how to" teach different other tricks online. One of my fave is kikopup in youtube. She is a great dog trainer who uses clicker training, possitive good methods of training...etc. I do recommend checking out her youtube channel: --> *link to channel*. Lots of trick ideas with how to teach them step by step. Also, other topics related to dog training  one of my fave training channel in youtube


----------



## jodublin

Cute videos ..once you learn your pup to give you both the right and left paw
try playing patty cake ,it came in to my head one day to learn monkey 
this trick  kids love it .


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Edith -- I'm going to sticky this as I think it's a great training aid.


----------



## jayjay27

*Hello*

I just tell my dogs shake and they give me there little leg .. or I grab the leg and tell them shake ... LOL so everytime Iam around them they just give me the little paw even tho Iam not asking for it :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody

Thanks for the video, Edith. I know Andrea Arden is in the city and does training. I have to take the time to work with Tyler again since his obedience class. He's so NOT treat driven though, that it's hard.


----------



## Johita

Snowbody said:


> Thanks for the video, Edith. I know Andrea Arden is in the city and does training. I have to take the time to work with Tyler again since his obedience class. He's so NOT treat driven though, that it's hard.


Sue, did you know that Andrea Arden took over the maltese meetups? I think she showed up once. I only went to one back when Yumi was leading them but would like to attend one again if Andrea shows up to another.


----------



## Johita

Lacie's Mom said:


> Edith -- I'm going to sticky this as I think it's a great training aid.


Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody

Johita said:


> Sue, did you know that Andrea Arden took over the maltese meetups? I think she showed up once. I only went to one back when Yumi was leading them but would like to attend one again if Andrea shows up to another.


Really??? I've never seen her mentioned in the meet ups now. That would be great if she's there. So I worked with Tyler on the paw thing. He got it but when he's standing (he actually doesn't like treats enough to paw at them) and did it repeatedly. But then when I try to have him sit and do it, he does everything else but paw -- he'll lay down, etc. Back to the drawing board tomorrow.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Teodora97

I taught Zoey to wave her paw when she was few months old, but if she doesn't see a treat in my hand , she doesn't wave

Here is a photo of Zoey waving when she was 2-3 months old


----------



## ElleB

I watched these videos a few weeks ago and they actually worked! I was able to train a 4 y/o maltese (which I adopted) how to sit and give a paw. It was very difficult to teach the paw, because he is so jumpy... but this video really helped me. He learned it in about 20 minutes.  So happy!!!!


----------



## Kathy Tobacco

Teodora97 said:


> I taught Zoey to wave her paw when she was few months old, but if she doesn't see a treat in my hand , she doesn't wave
> 
> Here is a photo of Zoey waving when she was 2-3 months old


Okay that is just about the cutest thing I have ever seen! I will teach my next one that one. We taught our maltese Paris, shake and then double high five. My daughter is teaching her new puppy cute tricks (not a maltese but a mixed terrier from the shelter) and I have got to show her that photo of your puppy with her one paw up- waving. That is seriously cute. They learn fast if you catch them when they are young. It is so cute. Thank you!


----------



## malteselovy

Hey,

Maybe anyone could recommend some books for dog training?
I have read some of the reviews for a few of the popular ones, such as Good Owners, Great Dogs and Raising Your Dog with the Monks of New Skete, but I would like to get your thoughts on which books you have found most and least helpful.


----------



## duncanweishaar093

Teaching your dog to "Paw" and "High Five" can be a fun and rewarding experience. Some dogs learn faster than others. The first thing you need to do is get your dog to sit. This generally takes a few minutes of reinforcement and patience, but it is well worth it when you are able to get the dog to "sit" on command. Once the dog sits, you will want to command the dog to raise its paw. Again, the dog may not do it on the first attempt. Again, be patient and reinforce the dog. Some dogs will learn faster than others.


----------

